# nginx after fresh install stop



## parac (Nov 12, 2013)

I am a first time FreeBSD user. I thought why keep on going with Windows server while people keep bragging about FreeBSD. My plan was to install: nginx, PHP, MySQL, PHPMyAdmin.. but:

After the install, I fetched, extracted and updated portsnap then I installed sudo from the ports and then I thought let's go crazy and install nginx from ports. Here is the result (tried with `make config-recursive && make install clean`, failed, then with `make && make install clean`, failed and then just `make install clean`.


```
Creating package /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/work/pkgconf-0.9.3.tbz
Registering depends:.
Registering conflicts: pkg-config-*.
Creating bzip'd tar ball in '/usr/ports/devel/pkgconf/work/pkgconf-0.9.3.tbz'
===>  Installing for pkgconf-0.9.3
===>  Checking if devel/pkgconf already installed
pkg_add: package 'pkgconf-0.9.3' conflicts with pkg-config-0.25_1
pkg_add: please use pkg_delete first to remove conflicting package(s) or -f to force installation
*** [install-package] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/devel/pkgconf.
*** [build-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/textproc/libxml2.
*** [lib-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nginx.
*** [install] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/www/nginx.
```

Tried to install pkgconf and libxml2 separately but no success.

Is there a specific order how to install?

I'm afraid to even try to install openssl keeping all it's dependencies in mind.
Advise anyone ?


----------



## kpa (Nov 12, 2013)

You have some very old packages installed, the last time there was a pkg-config in the ports was over a year ago. Start using ports-mgmt/portmaster and do the procedure described in this  UPDATING entry:


```
20120726:
  AFFECTS: users of devel/pkg-config
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  devel/pkg-config has been replaced by devel/pkgconf

  # portmaster -o devel/pkgconf devel/pkg-config
    or
  # portupgrade -fo devel/pkgconf pkg-config-\*

  pkgng:
  # pkg set -o devel/pkg-config:devel/pkgconf
  # pkg install -f devel/pkgconf
```

However, considering all the other installed packages are just as old it's probably better just do `pkg_delete -af` to delete everything and then re-install everything from ports using portmaster.


----------



## parac (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for pointing that out so quickly, @kpa. It sure helps a lot.


----------



## ShelLuser (Nov 13, 2013)

Just to complete @kpa's advice... The easiest way to accomplish that is to use portmaster (this is really a 'swiss army knife' kind of tool when dealing with the ports collection).

First create a usable list of all the ports you've installed, you can do so by using the --list-origins parameter, so for example: `portmaster --list-origins > package-list`.

The fun part here is that you can then feed this list, now called package-list straight back into portmaster: `portmaster `cat package-list``.

Better yet; check out the example section in the portmaster(8) manualpage, it lists a very straight forward routine to re-install all your packages.

Hope this can help too.


----------



## parac (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you very much guys. 
Portmaster is sooo cool.


----------

